# TPWD to close gigging ...



## D HOGG (Jul 2, 2012)

TPWD to propose flounder gigging to be closed for October, November and December, along with lowering the speckled trout limit .... More BS getting crammed down our throats for all the wrong reason's. To all the fisherman that feel the same way I do about this, look for the TPWD meetings in your area and let them hear from you .... And for all of you out there that think this is a great idea, let's hear why ....


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

Don't want to rub anyone wrong but....lower the trout to 5 across the board, raise the red limit to 5 and the slot be at 18"-26". I've only gigged once and don't have much say in the department.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

BMTAngler said:


> Don't want to rub anyone wrong but....lower the trout to 5 across the board, raise the red limit to 5 and the slot be at 18"-26". I've only gigged once and don't have much say in the department.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


X2 it all sounds fair ,I like to catch em in the mouth 
Not stab em in the back ...


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

where did you get that info?


----------



## jdeleon (May 17, 2012)

BMTAngler said:


> Don't want to rub anyone wrong but....lower the trout to 5 across the board, raise the red limit to 5 and the slot be at 18"-26". I've only gigged once and don't have much say in the department.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


X3 and Yes cut off gigging during the run! It's just not right.catching on rod and reel is a skill. I wonder how many undersized flounder get stabbed and just thrown back in the water.

Like a Ninja!


----------



## D HOGG (Jul 2, 2012)

*Info*



capt. david said:


> where did you get that info?


I first heard it from a buddy that's a commercial gigger. Followed it up with a call to a friend that is a lobbyist in Austin, he has confirmed it through one of the wigs at the TPWD and its definitely on the table ...


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

There are more undersized fish caught on r & r then are gigged. Most gigging folks learn pretty quickly what an undersized flattie looks like on the bottom . Can you tell when you're letting a little one take the bait down its gut ?


----------



## Pcwjr4 (Feb 24, 2009)

Gigging should be closed completely for anyone from a boat ! !


----------



## D HOGG (Jul 2, 2012)

*??*



Pcwjr4 said:


> Gigging should be closed completely for anyone from a boat ! !


Why is that ?? Just curious, because I do both, more walking than from a boat ...


----------



## TexasTrophyFisher (Feb 14, 2012)

*Clueless*

Some of yall keyboard punchers don't have a clue. Usually I keep my mouth closed, but so many on this site apparently don't get out on the water much. Y'all think flounder giggers go out and easily pick up limits of flounder as they coast across the water. Y'all dont get how many nights are spent dragging the boat through mud and shell in dirty water with sweat rolling in search of a few flounder. Most people don't have what it takes to work til midnight to get a limit to bring home to momma. I have never gigged an undersize flounder in 22 years of gigging, and I have made memories that I will never forget of aching muscles and a sore back alongside my dad as we work in tandem. We have made a great team over the years bringing home food to our families, and I want to carry that tradition on to my sons. So to all y'all on here who want to ban gigging, quit being jealous that you don't have the time/energy/money/courage to rig up a flounder boat and buy a generator and work your butt off. There is an art to gigging just as there is to fishing, and a lot of you haters will never get either one down, and as a result will just be jealous of those who do.


----------



## D HOGG (Jul 2, 2012)

*??*



Pcwjr4 said:


> Gigging should be closed completely for anyone from a boat ! !


Why is that ?? Just curious, because I do both, more walking than from a boat ...

And fishing for flounder with a rod and reel or gigging them isn't really the issue here. What it boils down to is the state is going to close gigging for these three months as well as enforce the bag limit to two per day. In the words of the state " There is no shortage of flounder in state waters" They say the same thing about the Speckled Trout, but yet their going to reduce the bag limit to five fish. They go on to say that these limits and regulation changes aren't permanent, that's a bunch of BS !!

Read it for yourselves ....
http://tpwd.texas.gov/newsmedia/releases/related/2013-12-18_scoping_coastal_faq/.


----------



## D HOGG (Jul 2, 2012)

*!!!*



TexasTrophyFisher said:


> Some of yall keyboard punchers don't have a clue. Usually I keep my mouth closed, but so many on this site apparently don't get out on the water much. Y'all think flounder giggers go out and easily pick up limits of flounder as they coast across the water. Y'all dont get how many nights are spent dragging the boat through mud and shell in dirty water with sweat rolling in search of a few flounder. Most people don't have what it takes to work til midnight to get a limit to bring home to momma. I have never gigged an undersize flounder in 22 years of gigging, and I have made memories that I will never forget of aching muscles and a sore back alongside my dad as we work in tandem. We have made a great team over the years bringing home food to our families, and I want to carry that tradition on to my sons. So to all y'all on here who want to ban gigging, quit being jealous that you don't have the time/energy/money/courage to rig up a flounder boat and buy a generator and work your butt off. There is an art to gigging just as there is to fishing, and a lot of you haters will never get either one down, and as a result will just be jealous of those who do.


Well said brother !! 
My kids as well as my wife love to gig and fish for them ... I'm just tired of the state imposing their will against us for some BS under the table influence from a mass money contributing organization, not going to mention the name, but their initials are CCA ....


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

I like this but at the same time this hurts the guides. I love to go gigging but I think I'm willing to let them rest for 3 months. 
James


----------



## shalor57 (Feb 24, 2005)

Trout limit of 5 is being proposed for east matagorda south. I think this going to be great for ULM/Baffin/Landcut. I understand some disagree with this proposed change, but I am hopeful this will save the fishery for my 3 yr old twin boys to enjoy with me when they are older. This big trout fishery is good, but can be great again.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

The vote with the commissioners meeting is coming up

It will be to close the first two weeks of December to gigging....

Lots of info here on 2cool that discusses it.... It's not for 3 months

On a side note: a commercial gigger stood up at the Dickinson meeting and said his bag size has increased considerably since the regulation changes and he was OK with the new proposed changes as most of his fish have already moved to deep to gig.

This is not my opinion just telling you the way it is


----------



## muzzleloader (May 21, 2004)

TexasTrophyFisher said:


> Some of yall keyboard punchers don't have a clue. Usually I keep my mouth closed, but so many on this site apparently don't get out on the water much. Y'all think flounder giggers go out and easily pick up limits of flounder as they coast across the water. Y'all dont get how many nights are spent dragging the boat through mud and shell in dirty water with sweat rolling in search of a few flounder. Most people don't have what it takes to work til midnight to get a limit to bring home to momma. I have never gigged an undersize flounder in 22 years of gigging, and I have made memories that I will never forget of aching muscles and a sore back alongside my dad as we work in tandem. We have made a great team over the years bringing home food to our families, and I want to carry that tradition on to my sons. So to all y'all on here who want to ban gigging, quit being jealous that you don't have the time/energy/money/courage to rig up a flounder boat and buy a generator and work your butt off. There is an art to gigging just as there is to fishing, and a lot of you haters will never get either one down, and as a result will just be jealous of those who do.


Well thought out response, Arm chair ecologists and bell ringers that want to tell other people how and when to pursue their chosen hobbies that also put food on the table need to get a life.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

If it's a proposal now, you might as well figure it's a done deal. The TPWD have already made up their minds, they are just going thru the motions. I think it's only fair that the Guides cut their fees in half also!


----------



## Jaysand247 (Aug 19, 2012)

jdeleon said:


> X3 and Yes cut off gigging during the run! It's just not right.catching on rod and reel is a skill. I wonder how many undersized flounder get stabbed and just thrown back in the water.
> 
> Like a Ninja!


If we are gonna close gigging during the run we need to close r and r during the run . It takes zero skill to catch a flounder during the run. I've been gigging for years and have never stuck a undersized fish. Out of 30 days in a month about 5 are decent for gigging where I live . It's not as easy as you think . Maybe everyone who thinks its a walk in the park should give it a try before you knock it . It doesn't effect me because I don't fish the run . I'm usually bow hunting in oct. but that's no reason to close it for everyone else. It would do a lot of people good to wade around for 5 or 6 hours looking for a few fish .


----------



## fowlwaters (Jun 14, 2006)

There are way more rod and reels catching flounder then giggers gig during the flounder run I say close the rod and reel fishing during the run. We hear way more about guys catch over the limit or catching a limit taking them home then going back then guys giging over the limit. Rod and reel fisherman can fish for flounder in any weather where as giggers have a small window of good weather if the wind is blowing it muddies the water and you cant gig but you can still rod and reel it. So who is hurting the population more a hand full of giggers gig afew nights of hunderds of rod and reel guys hammering them every day of the run.... Thing that make you Hummmm


----------



## Sponge (Jun 22, 2004)

*My take*

I agree all game fish should be 5 all year long with the slot for reds between 17"-27". I already like the one over 25" rule for the trout.



BMTAngler said:


> Don't want to rub anyone wrong but....lower the trout to 5 across the board, raise the red limit to 5 and the slot be at 18"-26". I've only gigged once and don't have much say in the department.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ak (May 6, 2012)

There's a 20 + page thread on this topic already


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

If in fact the TPWD is thinking about closing spearing for 3 months, could this be part of a long term plan to make Flounder a game fish? A status where no spearing is allowed?


----------



## Capt sharky (Feb 22, 2012)

Hell they cast net just as many as they gig in east and trinity bay make flounder a game fish and enforce theclaws not enough wardens to cover all areas they do anawesome job but to many slip by everynight


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

Kind of reminds you of the "redfish wars" back in the 80's!


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

leave the limits where they are today. what's next, a 2 month trout season?


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

The flounder gig boats can cover miles of bottom in a night without effort. Gigging countless places where nobody goes. Flounder in autumn are full of eggs, they spawn offshore every winter. There's no future in gigging that many more egg-filled flounder. In POC I've seen a few gigged flounder laying dead, released from other boats, found them laying on the bottom. Usually on the weekends, when the city-giggers showed up and were a little "trigger-happy" with their gigs. Meanwhile on the weekdays, Billy at Clark's bait shop was gigging 100 flounder on some nights for the restaurant. Stop by and ask him.


----------



## LanceR (May 21, 2004)

*Proposal before the TPW Commission*

Just to be clear, the proposals being considered by the TPW Commission are:

1. Extend the November flounder regulations through the first two weeks of December but allow any legal means of harvest (e.g. rod & reel and gigging);
2. Extend the 5 fish daily bag and possession limit for spotted seatrout from the Rio Grande north to FM457 near Sargent (through East Matagorda Bay)

Dates and locations of statewide hearings will be announced soon where comments can be made regarding any of the statewide proposals (hunting, freshwater and saltwater fishing, etc). The TPW Commission will make their final decision on these proposals during the March 27, 2014 Commission Meeting. The public will also have an opportunity to provide comment directly to commissioners during this meeting and prior to their vote.

Lance Robinson
TPWD Coastal Fisheries
Dickinson Marine Laboratory


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks Lance. This "heard it through the grapevine" is great for thread topic arguments, but much of it is pure bunk.


----------



## tomtom83 (Oct 1, 2007)

fowlwaters said:


> There are way more rod and reels catching flounder then giggers gig during the flounder run I say close the rod and reel fishing during the run. We hear way more about guys catch over the limit or catching a limit taking them home then going back then guys giging over the limit.


That sounds like someone saying we should make guns illegal to stop gun crime. If they're not following the rules anyway what difference does it make to them?


----------



## Bigdaddy4360 (Jan 9, 2011)

*Nice..*



TexasTrophyFisher said:


> Some of yall keyboard punchers don't have a clue. Usually I keep my mouth closed, but so many on this site apparently don't get out on the water much. Y'all think flounder giggers go out and easily pick up limits of flounder as they coast across the water. Y'all dont get how many nights are spent dragging the boat through mud and shell in dirty water with sweat rolling in search of a few flounder. Most people don't have what it takes to work til midnight to get a limit to bring home to momma. I have never gigged an undersize flounder in 22 years of gigging, and I have made memories that I will never forget of aching muscles and a sore back alongside my dad as we work in tandem. We have made a great team over the years bringing home food to our families, and I want to carry that tradition on to my sons. So to all y'all on here who want to ban gigging, quit being jealous that you don't have the time/energy/money/courage to rig up a flounder boat and buy a generator and work your butt off. There is an art to gigging just as there is to fishing, and a lot of you haters will never get either one down, and as a result will just be jealous of those who do.


great response!! I have been gigging since I was 7. my boys 9,7, and 6 all gig!! It is a hunt. I have had a gigging boat but prefer by foot with the little ones. It is a great experience and some of my best memories come from wading threw deep guts to find another bar. I have seen one undersized flounder gigged in my entire life. So let me get some of this straight, some of you believe they should shut it down because you don't do it??


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

Thanks Lance!


----------



## killntim (Oct 30, 2013)

I think some of you are over estimating how many Flounder are gigged. I go out fairly regular by boat and I seldom see another boat all night. Can rod and reel fisherman say the same. The number gigged are insignificant compared to what is caught by hook. I also seldom get a limit and we pass on anything near the minimum size. It sure is cooler at night in the summer than during the day.


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

Pcwjr4 said:


> Gigging should be closed completely for anyone from a boat ! !


:texasflagI agree!!


----------



## fowlwaters (Jun 14, 2006)

That sounds like someone saying we should make guns illegal to stop gun crime. If they're not following the rules anyway what difference does it make to them?

Hahaha you are missing the whole point why shut down gigging when they are such a small amount. There are 10 times rod and reel fisherman then gigger during the flounder run so who is hurt the flounder numbers more????


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I think we should shut down rod & reel fishing at major passes....too many flounder being caught as they try to get to the Gulf to spawn.

Shut em down !


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Okay, but you can't gig inside the Baytown HL&P any more...  Been there, seen 'em caught on Kelly Wigglers.


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

I think the fact that all the giggers say that they have a hard time finding a limit is the exact reason that changes to limits and temporary closures need to be considered.

It shouldn't be that difficult to find flounder. Let's do the right thing and get the numbers up where they need to be.

I know, I know, we need more fresh water, more game wardens, more sea grass, etc. etc.

But until all that comes to pass the easiest and quickest way to reduce pressure is through harvest and season restrictions.

Here is a 30-year flounder study...

http://www.missionaransas.org/pdf/science_library_froeschke.pdf

...among the info contained is this adult flounder population trend line...


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Trouthappy said:


> Okay, but you can't gig inside the Baytown HL&P any more...  Been there, seen 'em caught on Kelly Wigglers.


I don't fish the Spillway...too many dang Potlickers !


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

JAMPEN: Your are right on target and thanks for pulling up the flounder stats. I served on TPWD's first flounder task force several years ago and I can assure you that flounder need help for a multitude of reasons. Thanks for your observations. wos.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

There is also the issue of enforcement, there aren't enough bodies to properly enforce the laws and regulations.

I wish they would change the redfish bag and slot to 18-26 maybe with a double tag, 1 for 26+-30 and 1 for 30+

As for a 5 trout bag limit from Sabine to the LLM I'm fine with that.

As for flounder I'm fine with the current regulations and if the extend November into the first two weeks of Dec I think it will only help in the long run. 

Don't everyone freak out.

What I'm not fine with is people who fish without fishing license that take every fish they land out of the water no matter what the size. The **** state budget could be paid for with fines if there was a game warden station at the base of the North Jetty, checking ID's on the way out and checking catches on the way in. And oh by the way, if they are illegals, that is destruction of "state property' IIRC and that should be an automatic ticket home.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

We are not going to rehash the old here is what I want to see changed again? Lance stated tp&w recommendation. The original op was misinformed. Go and attend the meetings when announced. You can whine there, maybe tp&w and serve you some cheese too. Everybody is going to have something to say about the decision they make and in reality we are going to have to live with it.


----------



## Smellin' Salt (Jun 28, 2011)

Control the effing commercial harvest!!!! Who kills more juvenile flounder than anyone? Anybody? Bueller? Anyone?

Shrimpers, that's who. Scouring the bay bottom with their nets. Have any of you ever been on a shrimp boat and seen the "bycatch"? I have, and it's disgusting. Gill nets were a walk in the park compared to what the shrimpers are doing to our bays. 

Don't punish the weekend gigger!

Just because you prefer to "hook them in the mouth" and not "stick them in the back", don't punish the guy that likes to go out and gig. 

This kind of go along with it and give up more of our rights mentality makes me freaking sick. The state knows best, right? WRONG.


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

Here it comes...


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Shrimpers only kill some other specie of flounder that is very small and looks exactly like the southern flounder but it's different. They'll be along shortly to explain this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Last Mango (Jan 31, 2010)

Kyle 1974 said:


> Shrimpers only kill some other specie of flounder that is very small and looks exactly like the southern flounder but it's different. They'll be along shortly to explain this.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Kyle, I don't have the energy to explain to the ill informed. It's kinda like telling someone about Obamacare and they don't have a clue


----------



## Jaysand247 (Aug 19, 2012)

I know several shrimpers in la . I'm told that 2500 lbs of flounder is considered a good days catch . It's strange to me la flounder get in the nets but texas flounder are smart enough to avoid them .


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

The Louisiana shrimpers can use butterfly nets. During the flounder run they can set up in the passes and catch flounder. As far as I know butterfly nets are illegal in Texas....but I've seen plenty in Louisiana at the Calcasieu pass.

2500 lbs in one day for one boat......come on man !


----------



## Jaysand247 (Aug 19, 2012)

I buy shrimp direct from the boat and have seen the deck completely covered with flounder . I've never weighed the catch all I can do is say what the **** *** told me .


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Jaysand247 said:


> I buy shrimp direct from the boat and have seen the deck completely covered with flounder . I've never weighed the catch all I can do is say what the **** *** told me .


Better be careful with what a ******* tells you....I know, I am one ! :wink:


----------



## Jaysand247 (Aug 19, 2012)

Bocephus said:


> Better be careful with what a ******* tells you....I know, I am one ! :wink:


I hear ya!


----------



## Sportsman3535 (Jun 24, 2010)

If you read the data from TPWD, you will see that rod and reel recreational harvest accounts for several times the amount that are taken by gigging. 

I attended two of the scoping meetings, and brought this up. They didn't listen.

I'm all about anything that produces more flounder in the long term. I just don't think there is any way these regulations are helping. 

If I read Lance's post correctly, they may finally be treating all recreational take the same. This would be a great thing. Did his post mean that November and first half of December will be limited to two fish per person- by rod and reel or gigging?

All of you who think flounder gigging boats are the problem don't have the slightest clue.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

I've never seen TPW do a fish survey in the middle of the night when giggers are getting off the water.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

VERY misleading/ uninformed title to this thread, IMO


----------



## Sportsman3535 (Jun 24, 2010)

Kyle 1974 said:


> I've never seen TPW do a fish survey in the middle of the night when giggers are getting off the water....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is true. The NEED to be doing it. Everyone assumes that gigging takes more fish.

I'm not sure where TPWD gets their data if they aren't at the ramps during the night...


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

They're just making laws to make laws. BS in my book.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

TexasTrophyFisher said:


> Some of yall keyboard punchers don't have a clue. Usually I keep my mouth closed, but so many on this site apparently don't get out on the water much. Y'all think flounder giggers go out and easily pick up limits of flounder as they coast across the water. Y'all dont get how many nights are spent dragging the boat through mud and shell in dirty water with sweat rolling in search of a few flounder. Most people don't have what it takes to work til midnight to get a limit to bring home to momma. I have never gigged an undersize flounder in 22 years of gigging, and I have made memories that I will never forget of aching muscles and a sore back alongside my dad as we work in tandem. We have made a great team over the years bringing home food to our families, and I want to carry that tradition on to my sons. So to all y'all on here who want to ban gigging, quit being jealous that you don't have the time/energy/money/courage to rig up a flounder boat and buy a generator and work your butt off. There is an art to gigging just as there is to fishing, and a lot of you haters will never get either one down, and as a result will just be jealous of those who do.


Exactly

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

okmajek said:


> X2 it all sounds fair ,I like to catch em in the mouth
> Not stab em in the back ...


Do you shoot deer with a high powered rifle from hundreds of yards away as it eats corn that has been fed every day? It happens all the time. Catching flounder two at a time during the run is just as easy.
Get out and gig flounder on foot or from a boat, it is the equivalent of stalking a deer with a bow and arrow with no corn to bait it up...

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Shiner12 (Jan 27, 2013)

*Come ON!!!!!!*

Yea, somemore of what he said!!!!!!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Do you shoot deer with a high powered rifle from hundreds of yards away as it eats corn that has been fed every day? It happens all the time. Catching flounder two at a time during the run is just as easy.
> Get out and gig flounder on foot or from a boat, it is the equivalent of stalking a deer with a bow and arrow with no corn to bait it up...
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Here we go again

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

I fail to see the argument that its ok to take X amount of fish of a certain species in one manner and not another. If we are so worried about getting the fish out to the the gulf during the run, why allow any fish to be taken during that period??

Personally Id like to see the bag limit to zero for the month of November and if they stretch it two weeks into December so be it. I can stock enough fillets in my freezer to get by for 6 weeks, so Im sure you experts can do the same.


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

The TPWD reg changes will be across the board (rod-and-reel, gig, bow-and-arrow etc).

There are others here (not TPWD, yet) that say flounder should be given game fish status (like trout and reds) and that gigging (and commercial harvest) should be banned.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*Inside*



Bocephus said:


> I don't fish the Spillway...too many dang Potlickers !


Hey. Bo we know how to fix that don't we....just stay on the inside and avoid all the crowds aka "fishing in a barrel" which gets old. Something about those Water Falls at the end they seem to attract some BIG flounder.


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Do you shoot deer with a high powered rifle from hundreds of yards away as it eats corn that has been fed every day? It happens all the time. Catching flounder two at a time during the run is just as easy.
> Get out and gig flounder on foot or from a boat, it is the equivalent of stalking a deer with a bow and arrow with no corn to bait it up...
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Welcome back ..
Sorry for the delayed response , I was busy trying to feed my family yesterday!
Ive gigged plenty and shot countless deer eating the corn buffet I provided.
No one said it was gonna be banned for life ! Just a short window expanded
A little ... Next thing you know their gonna outlaw spotlighting deer !!
To each his own .. Bow hunting and gigging ain't the same regardless of how you approach
It. 
IMO hey I'm up for anything that will help increase or maintain
The resource regardless of how you get em ? It's no secret 
Their under more pressure than ever.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

waterwolf said:


> Hey. Bo we know how to fix that don't we....just stay on the inside and avoid all the crowds aka "fishing in a barrel" which gets old. Something about those Water Falls at the end they seem to attract some BIG flounder.


Heh-heh.....I've been on the inside before (with permission, I must add) , quite a few times. Now that is a bonefide, certified....meat haul


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

okmajek said:


> Welcome back ..
> Sorry for the delayed response , I was busy trying to feed my family yesterday!
> Ive gigged plenty and shot countless deer eating the corn buffet I provided.
> No one said it was gonna be banned for life ! Just a short window expanded
> ...


X2 well said ody

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Downandout (Dec 24, 2004)

Commercial exploits the resource, recreational has to pay for it. Whats next for TP&W, they got Nov., now they want six weeks, next year they will want three months, five years completely closed. I've gigged a lot of flounder and can't ever remember sticking an undersize one. It probably does happen, but not as often as all those undersize trout caught too deep in the gills and thrown back floating in the bay by fisherman.


----------



## F N G (Apr 24, 2012)

jampen said:


> I think the fact that all the giggers say that they have a hard time finding a limit is the exact reason that changes to limits and temporary closures need to be considered.
> 
> It shouldn't be that difficult to find flounder. Let's do the right thing and get the numbers up where they need to be.
> 
> ...


Left a lot of time off this chart, with the new restrictions that were imposed in 2010 the flounder population has been proven to be increasing and what I read from TPWD, the new rules are a proactive approach. They don't want to wait on making new regulations as they did from reducing the 20 to 10 rule when it was too late. The major problem here is that the TPWD and Feds never give back. Other than midnight on November 30 there are very few flounder giggers out on the water on any given night in December. TPWD: New rules have worked, leave it alone!


----------



## Clint Sholmire (Nov 9, 2005)

*Flounder nmbers*

Well I guess its time to open up a hunting season on "Flipper" By far the porpoise kills more flounder in a season than any fishermen can!!! LOL


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

okmajek said:


> Welcome back ..
> Sorry for the delayed response , I was busy trying to feed my family yesterday!
> Ive gigged plenty and shot countless deer eating the corn buffet I provided.
> No one said it was gonna be banned for life ! Just a short window expanded
> ...


Don't be talkin bout outlawin deer spotlighting!!! thats been a tradition in my family forever! me and daddy be doin it since I was a lil one bringin home a limit for momma!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

D HOGG said:


> Well said brother !!
> My kids as well as my wife love to gig and fish for them ... I'm just tired of the state imposing their will against us for some BS under the table influence from a mass money contributing organization, not going to mention the name, but their initials are CCA ....


It has been proved that people cannot police themselves. If there were no regulations, eventually there would be no fish. Look what the limit of 5 trout has done in the areas it is in effect. Regulations need to be reasonable, but without them there would be no resources. I want some fish to be around for my grandkids and my great grandkids.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Exactly
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Glad r back. I always enjoy your posts. I don't always agree with you, but I think you know your fishing.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

TPWD really doesn't give a red rats arse what y'all think...Jus Sayin


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

i would love to know how many 14 inch trout are thrown back are just easy meals for flipper--we have had to move to keep from feeding them !!

Not a flounder guy at all when i catch one it is a bonus--

X 100 on BLK Lck--they have a meeting to make us feel like we have a say so--I would bet a paycheck that this is already a done deal !!!


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> TPWD really doesn't give a red rats arse what y'all think...Jus Sayin


This guy gets it!


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Bocephus said:


> Heh-heh.....I've been on the inside before (with permission, I must add) , quite a few times. Now that is a bonefide, certified....meat haul


That's what I know...I've fished on the inside before, during the 1980s. The HLP guy who watched over us was named Bill, a biologist. We caught the most flounder in the big pond, right where it dumped over the little spillway into Trinity Bay. Tons of slot redfish, at the big waterfall. Now there's a place worth sneaking into at night...We heard they now wine and dine politicians at the HLP lodge, built somewhere around that waterfall. Anyway we caught many 2-3 pound flounder on green Kelly Wigglers. Old man Kelly was fishing in the group one day, with lots of free samples. Well, he wasn't that old, but it seemed like it in the early '80s.


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

pipeliner24 said:


> This guy gets it!


Yep...


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> TPWD really doesn't give a red rats arse what y'all think...Jus Sayin


Well said Robert

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

Instead of making new laws and doing costly studies they could fire half of the law makers and hire more wardens to enforce the laws they have and the fishing would be a lot better.


----------



## Downandout (Dec 24, 2004)

Well said Black Jack, they could care less, and why is it again we have people advocating for more wardens?


----------



## SaltWaterHooker (May 10, 2011)

*****ing on here will do no good, just like trying to get TPWD to listen. The only way to really get their attention is politically. Our Great Govenor Good Hair appointed most of the TPWD comissioners and by their bio's only a couple claim to be avid hunters/fishermen. see:
http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/business/about/commission/commissioners/
Start calling and writing them with your greviences (don't waste your time with Govenor I want to be president Perry), get enough people doing so MAYBE we can get a fair hearing.

Yeah I don't like Perry!


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

Downandout said:


> Well said Black Jack, they could care less, and why is it again we have people advocating for more wardens?


It was just a point I was trying to make.I could care less if there were more but less laws would be nice.


----------



## O'Fish'All Business (Aug 25, 2012)

Alright, I gig on foot as of now, yes it takes a lot of work- even if you're on a boat. I think that they SHOULD ban gigging in October, November, and December, as the run is never exactly the same and we seem to MURDER the flounder every year in late October and early December...so yes, I think if they closed gigging during those three months the flounder would be EVEN bigger and A LOT more plentiful as they would have time to get safely to the gulf and produce offspring. Again, I gig all throughout the year for food for the family, and I see nothing wrong with closing it for that short time, just don't reduce the limit to less than 5 throughout the months you can gig.


----------



## GordaGiggin (May 8, 2012)

Pcwjr4 said:


> Gigging should be closed completely for anyone from a boat ! !


This guy.....


----------



## PetraTech (Jun 18, 2021)

D HOGG said:


> TPWD to propose flounder gigging to be closed for October, November and December, along with lowering the speckled trout limit .... More BS getting crammed down our throats for all the wrong reason's. To all the fisherman that feel the same way I do about this, look for the TPWD meetings in your area and let them hear from you .... And for all of you out there that think this is a great idea, let's hear why ....


Where is the notification of that? I can't seem to find it on the TPWD site.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Dude....8yr old thread. Old news.
Start a new thread. Don't wrote in the old ones.


----------



## thefisher (Jun 25, 2015)

BMTAngler said:


> Don't want to rub anyone wrong but....lower the trout to 5 across the board, raise the red limit to 5 and the slot be at 18"-26". I've only gigged once and don't have much say in the department.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


17"-26" for red


----------



## Camper_bob (Jan 7, 2022)

OMG. Seriously? Can the mods lock old threads like this? Apparently the "This is an old thread" warning is not enough.


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

probably should be brought back up to illustrate the alarmist mentality that continues to recycle on the internet


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

Yep I totally agree


----------

